# Question...



## turmeric (Jul 7, 2006)

Can anyone translate my avatar for me? It's not a trick question, I don't know the answer.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 7, 2006)

looks like a facsimile of sinaiticus in the uncial (majiscule) greek, but unfortunately i just started koine and i cant read it!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 7, 2006)

That is indeed part of a fragment from the Codex Sinaiticus written in uncial letters. The entire fragment contains Esther 2:3-8.

[Edited on 7-8-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## turmeric (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

